# 2007 Chevy Suburban -- I Need Tow Mirrors



## meritage98 (Jun 24, 2007)

2007 Chevy Suburban -- I NEED TOW MIRRORS

I'm really struggling with finding tow mirrors that "fit" my vehicle. Any one have a tip? First choice is slip-ons, but I would consider other options. Thx.

meritage98
with a 28rsds in tow (that I can't see). :+)


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

meritage98- I use CIPA mirrors on my 99 Burb and the work great. They go on real easy over the main ones and have little to no vibration, just tighten down with plastic thumb screws. They are custom fit by CIPA to your year, make and model. One good thing is they go on and off without the extra staps and the store real easy in the belly of the TT.


----------



## meritage98 (Jun 24, 2007)

Outstanding, thank you!!!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

From E-bay http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CIPA-10900-...p3286.m20.l1116 . James


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

McKesh mirrors are another option. Easy to hook up and remove. GREAT vision all around.

Even the DW likes the vision available with even when we're not pulling the trailer. I periodically leave them on if we're at the State Park and don't plan on going anywhere but to the pool.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> meritage98- I use CIPA mirrors on my 99 Burb and the work great. They go on real easy over the main ones and have little to no vibration, just tighten down with plastic thumb screws. They are custom fit by CIPA to your year, make and model. One good thing is they go on and off without the extra staps and the store real easy in the belly of the TT.


x 2

I use them on my 2005 SILVERADO - no problems EVER!!!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

mswalt said:


> McKesh mirrors are another option. Easy to hook up and remove. GREAT vision all around.
> 
> Even the DW likes the vision available with even when we're not pulling the trailer. I periodically leave them on if we're at the State Park and don't plan on going anywhere but to the pool.
> 
> Mark


X2...Would not go with anything else. Great Mirrors, easy on/off once set. McKesh Mirrors --> Click Here


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I stiill have my slip ons from my 96 burban, you can have if you want. The only cost to you would be a case of beer delivered to your first attended Outbackers rally.









E mail me your address at [email protected] if you would like them.

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

meritage98 said:


> 2007 Chevy Suburban -- I NEED TOW MIRRORS
> 
> I'm really struggling with finding tow mirrors that "fit" my vehicle. Any one have a tip? First choice is slip-ons, but I would consider other options. Thx.
> 
> ...


I've used the Cipa slip on and the McKesh. The advantage to the McKesh is that they fit any vehicle. Every time you trade you get to buy a new pair of the CIPA's








I'd rate them equal for stability. McKesh has the option of the convex mirror on the arm and the variable reach, but you probably don't need that with a Sub. My DW likes the look of the CIPa better.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> meritage98- I use CIPA mirrors on my 99 Burb and the work great. They go on real easy over the main ones and have little to no vibration, just tighten down with plastic thumb screws. They are custom fit by CIPA to your year, make and model. One good thing is they go on and off without the extra staps and the store real easy in the belly of the TT.


X2

Here's the link to Cabela's: CIPA Towing Mirrors - '07 Tahoe

They show mirrors for the 2007 Tahoe. I'd bet that the mirrors on the Suburban are the same. (But better check.)

$49.99 plus shipping ain't bad! I think I paid more than that for the ones I used on my '03 Suburban and now on my '07 pickup (same mirrors - thank-you GM). I had a pair on my 1999 Suburban and they worked great, too. (If anyone needs a pair to fit that era Suburban/Tahoe - I have a pair collecting dust! Make me an offer.)

They don't vibrate much at all, even in high winds.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I bought *Schefenacker* manual telescoping mirrors for my 07 GMC Sierra p/u. got really lucky on Ebay. no reserve, no bids equals great buy 118 bucks.







my mirrors off new ones on in about 30 mins. they look good and work great.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Cipa's. I bought them used from a neighbor and I have 2 round spot mirrors also. Works great for me and they go on easily.


----------



## fishnmagician (Dec 27, 2005)

This is what I put on my 2005 http://www.ttt-mirror.com/


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Many people are quite happy with the CIPA slip-on mirrors. Many of us, however, have found them inadequate and have upgraded to something like a McKesh. That's what we use.

I stood one of my kids back the legally required distance and discovered that I couldn't see him with the CIPA mirrors. Your mileage may vary.

Ed


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Had Cipa custom fit slip-ons on my 99 Burb, and now the 2007. They fit, they work well, and they LOOK GOOD (McKesh







). They also work with the factory power folding feature too.


----------



## meritage98 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey Y'all:

I picked up some CIPA mirrors at the RVpartsoutlet. Installed in minutes and they work great! Thank you EVERYONE for your suggestions. Now I will be able to change lanes without cutting everyone off! :+)


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Awsome! Come to think of it, that is where I bought mine too. Enjoy


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

meritage98- Your going to like the CIPA's. Don't forget to take them off when not towing, they could be a real hazard at a drive through window.


----------

